# Game 9: San Antonio Spurs @ Boston Celtics



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 19th, 2004 - 6:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (7-1)* @ *Boston Celtics (3-3) * 

Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 88-80
Last Game: Boston - Loss, 105-110



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Game 2 of a 4 game road trip, and this is on back-to-back nights. I'm predicting a struggle for us tonight, although we have completely owned Boston over the last 10 years or so. I think I read that we have beaten them 19 out of the last 20 times. Boston has some pretty good talent on this team. They have a solid lineup all around, along with one of the best scorers in the league. If we get into a shoot-out with them, I don't like our chances, unless Parker, Manu, and Barry all have good nights. I can see Doc Rivers going at Parker in the post with Payton, and using Raef LaFrentz on the perimeter to pull Duncan away from the basket, another thing that scares me about this matchup. Hopefully Parker will have a bounce-back game, and hopefully we can limit their role players from having a good night.




Prediction: Boston 93, San Antonio 90


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Like Koko said we are playing in the nights in a row, and it aint´t good. Pierce is playing very well and some of ours players aren´t playing consistently.

On the other hand... Parker owns Payton, Ginobili is hot and no one of the C´s can guard Duncan. I don´t think that we´ll lose this one, but it won´t be easy.

Spurs 93
Celtics 87

Parker 25/3/5
Duncan 21/11/3
Pierce 27/7/7


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Spurs- 98 Celtics- 85

TD should have another great game, I look for Rasho to improve upon what he did the other night, and I predict a big game from Mr. Parker. We should win this game by double digits, but they always could suprise us. The bottom line is, I'm not counting on it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I sense an upset. My prediction:

Celtics - 99
Spurs - 96


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

73-72 Spurs

I just turned the game on. How have we played so far?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, the Spurs won, but that's obviously not the news of the day. 



Spurs 92-84. 




I didn't get to see the game, but from what I've read and heard, Manu and Duncan stepped it up in the 4th and we shut down Boston. Nice win for us.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Another 20+ game by Manu... and in only 27 minutes... Guys.. this is a great all-star... let's vote him... I just hope the Spurs will be in these conditions in the playoffs...:yes:


----------

